# Network down sometimes randomly...



## spilver (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi.
I have a local network with Windows machines. Internet is sharing for this network through a Cisco router (DHCP give internal addresses for computers of the network).
In this network works 1 server on FreeBSD (Samba, Web server). It recive IP through DHCP too.
Every day on 17-00 to 19-00 local network and internet is down. After, when FreeBSD server is unpluged from network - network is up, internet is up too. 
Only after full reset of network (switches and router) and server restart situation is stays normal until end of next day...
Probably anyone had the same problem, how to resolv this problem ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 7, 2012)

Figure out what your FreeBSD server is configured to do from 17:00 to 19:00.  The first step would be to see if the server is using local time.  Then check for cron(8) jobs starting at that time.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 7, 2012)

*Look through the logs!!*

Whenever I hear/read "strange issues" I am reminded of these two stories:

1. http://www.csua.berkeley.edu/~ranga/humor/500_mile_email.txt
2. http://www.campbells.org/Rant+Rave/r+r_VanillaIcecream.html

If they do not help you solve the problem, at least you had good laugh.


----------



## spilver (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi. 
Thanks for your replies.

cron log:

```
Nov  7 17:45:00 supernova /usr/sbin/cron[88531]: (root) CMD (/usr/libexec/atrun) -> it is every 5 minutes
Nov  7 18:00:00 supernova /usr/sbin/cron[88554]: (operator) CMD (/usr/libexec/save-entropy) -> it is every 11 minutes
Nov  7 18:00:00 supernova /usr/sbin/cron[88553]: (root) CMD (newsyslog) -> every hour
```
Full version of log for this period: http://pastebin.com/5dHLVGxU

Server every hour take a files from another machine in network for processing (from 9-00 till 19-00) it is scripts from folder /home/syncronise/

Running daemons: inetd_enable, nfs_server_enable, rpcbind_enable, sshd_enable, openntpd_enable, apache22_enable, mysql_enable, samba_enable, ftpd_enable, linux_enable

Network configure: ifconfig_vr0="DHCP"

/var/log/messages: http://pastebin.com/nDPDTGKE


----------



## spilver (Nov 8, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Figure out what your FreeBSD server is configured to do from 17:00 to 19:00.  The first step would be to see if the server is using local time.  Then check for cron(8) jobs starting at that time.



Yesturday it used UTC time, today I change it to EET.
Server in Riga, Latvia (UTC+2), 
on first FreeBSD time settings it is offer EET


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 8, 2012)

The reason for local time is so the times used by cron(8) correspond with local time.


----------



## spilver (Nov 9, 2012)

Today it works like a sharm, without problems. Looks like problem really in local time.
Thanks for your support.


----------

